# Deldar as Delves, would you play them?



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

by this, I do not mean blindly using Dark Eldar models without modification, but rather, more using the base of most of the models of the dark eldar, and doing some modding to put them in line with the Delves designs (shield and spear from the Delf range, the RCB, dual daggers etc, and square bases of coarse) would you play someone who, though using dark eldar models as the base, took the time to mod the units correctly to suit fantasy, would you gladly play against said army.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would think so. As long as they are modelled appropriately for the fantasy setting I wouldn't have issues. You may have some issues getting them to rank up properly though due to the more dynamic posing in the Dark Eldar models.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> I would think so. As long as they are modelled appropriately for the fantasy setting I wouldn't have issues. You may have some issues getting them to rank up properly though due to the more dynamic posing in the Dark Eldar models.


yeah, i know, but im going to be doing alot of modeling work with them anyway, probably going to straighten them out abit more so they fit better on the smaller square bases.

Im obviously thinking about the awsome mandrake models as shades, probably incubi as black guard, Wytches and warriors... well i think you get the picture here?

Im going to try and make a decent army of Deldar that can be used in fantasy, but that I can also pull into a 40k game over 2k points (not at local stores but at my friends place) that would still look decent. IE: they wont be modeled properly for 40k, weapon wise, but my friend allows proxies, and they would still look dark eldar ish so.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

This is something I have considered also. Lelith Hesperax and the Archon both fit on a 20mm slottabase (Lelith is a little harder to rank up), and I modded an older Dark Eldar model (Kruellah the Vile) to be a Witch Elf hero (gave her mirror swords from howling banshee kit). I have found Wych parts are reasonably transferrable to corsairs (in particular the splinter pistol hands can easily be cut to take handbows). I would hesitate to use kabalite parts for DE warriors: they look like they're wearing articulated plate - I would use them as a base for Black Guard if I was willing to go to the effort of making them fit on a 20mm square base. Incubi are a better match for Executioners, IMO, but not everyone uses Executioners (does anyone?).


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

The old, old pewter model of Lelith would actually be good to rank up and isn't that bad of a model. But yeah, I'd love to see a whole DE army converted up into DElves.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> The old, old pewter model of Lelith would actually be good to rank up and isn't that bad of a model. But yeah, I'd love to see a whole DE army converted up into DElves.


part of me just wants to paint up some mandrakes. but the idea to make a full Delf army out of the DEldar amazing models defenitely has me interested, to say the least.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

File off some of the Sci-Fi stuff and they work quite well. Wyches in particular.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I think that would look awesome. I sometimes wish that the Dark elf models would look more like Deldar. They look so much more menacing and it would definetly make them look more sinister and evil!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

^ Agree.

That sounds like a good idea. As long as you can make it work, I wouldn't have an issue playing against that.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

no issue whatsoever as long as they rank up and its clear what unit is what


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

So long as those Spear Warriors aren't Kabalites with Rifles, then you're fine by me. I'd rather you get rid of any sci-fi crap, but so long as you're converting them to be WYSIWIG, who am I to say how your models should look?


----------

